# Gemma, 10 months



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

can someone tell me how to get Gemma's pics from the photo gallery to here? I'd love some critiques but cant figure how to get them here, thanks


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s-gemma-picture2563-stacked-10-months-old.jpg


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/trudy-albums-gemma-picture2560-gemma-profile.jpg


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/trudy-albums-gemma-picture2562-gemma-headshot.jpg


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

here ya go 




























take the URL from the picture and put (with no spaces) [ img ] in front of the URL and [ / img ] behind the URL
like... [ img ] URL [/ img ]


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thank you, now if I could just figure how to copy/paste a pic of her moving someone else posted to facebook, she is a delightful girl, full younger sister to my Ty, with his great temperment. I have only had her 1 month but she is fitting in beautifully. Please share critiques thanks Trudy


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've copy'd and pasted other facebook pics to my computers picture section, then you can upload to pb or whatever...I just did it today with Onyx's sire. Sometimes copy/paste won't work so you right click _save as_ and that may do it...
Gemma's cute!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

no critiques??please showline folk? working? anyone?


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

She has a lovely dark mask and expression, well pigmented with lovely dark eyes. I dont have the expertise to comment on her conformation sorry. 

Love her head, I think she'll be gorgeous when she matures


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

To get it from facebook, right click on the picture, view properties, select the url from the properties box, then put that in







tags. 

She's a very good looking girl, but I have no critique for you. Sorry.


----------



## ShowGSD (Jan 14, 2008)

*I think she is beautiful but I cannot give a critique. I have no knowledge on that. Just starting myself.*


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

went to our first show, she got her first point one day, and in heat handled by a jr handler, his first time with a GS. Thankfully she has excellent temperment and stability. Got some very nice comments, sweet girl


----------

